# Introduce Yourself Section



## admin

*Welcome to Knitting Paradise!*

Click on the "Create New Topic" tab to create an introduction post. Tell us a little bit about yourself and your love for knitting and don't be shy about sharing your projects!

For the overall forum rules, please check this page.


----------

